# RegCleaner Advice Needed



## blackbart (May 19, 2004)

A bit of background:

I originally purchased a used PC that was subsequently rebuilt by a technician a couple of years back. He loaded most of the contents of the old hard drive onto the new one, and I have the feeling that there's a lot of stuff from the previous owner (who was a gamer and heavily into videos) that I don't use cluttering things up, but I don't know what some of these programs are and need some advice. Here's the most recent RegCleaner log with my comments and questions added:

RegCleaner 4.3 by Jouni Vuorio
Software registered to the Registry. You should delete every program's entries you know you've had, but don't have anymore, selected 164 of 164
[syntax: Author, Software, Age ]

[Unknown], Marimba, Old
[Unknown], Egroup, Old
[Unknown], Totem, Old
[Unknown], GTek, Old
[Unknown], Viewpoint, Old
[Unknown], ALWIL Software, Old
[Unknown], YourWare Solutions, Old
[Unknown], TimeCalendarLE, Old
[Unknown], Home, Old
[Unknown], WinZip Computing, Old
[Unknown], MCMK Corp., Old

(The only one of these "unknowns" that I know for sure is currently used and important is WinZip, the others are mysteries to me.)

Adaptec, Easy CD Engine, Old
Adaptec, Cdr4vsd, Old
Adaptec, SPG Master Setup, Old
Adaptec, Components, Old
Adaptec, DirectCD, Old
Adaptec, Adaptec Shared, Old
Adaptec, Creator API, Old
Adaptec, Easy CD Creator, Old
Adobe, Reader, Old
Adobe, CommonFiles, Old
Adobe, Adobe SVG Viewer, Old
Adobe, Esd, Old
Adobe, Acrobat Reader, Old
Adobe, Acrobat, Old

ASProtect, SpecData, Old 
AutoSetup, AutoSetup, Old

(ASProtect and AutoSetup are mystery entries too.)

C-Media, PCI Audio Applications, Old
Computer Artworks, Organic Art, Old
Digital Dutch, Arles Image Web Page Creator, Old
DK Multimedia, Eyewitness World Atlas, Old

EliaShim, Protect, Old
ELNhelper, ELNhelper, Old
ExpressSoft, Inc., Express WebPictures, Old
FailSafe, GuardIE, Old
GTek, GTUpdate, Old

(The above five are questionable too. Anyone know what these are?)

Hewlett-Packard, CD-Writer Plus Software, Old
Hewlett-Packard, Install Assistant, Old
Hewlett-Packard, Simple Trax, Old
Hewlett-Packard, Hpz, Old
Hewlett-Packard, Hpo, Old
Hewlett-Packard, ScanJet, Old
Hewlett-Packard, NetworkPrinterInstaller, Old
Hewlett-Packard, HPDJ Printing System Config, Old
Hewlett-Packard, Hpodsdk, Old
Hewlett-Packard, San Diego Shared IO, Old
Hewlett-Packard, DigitalImaging, Old
Hewlett-Packard, HP Memories Disc, Old
Hewlett-Packard, PhotoSmart, Old
Ibm, TrueIP, Old
ICU Media Ltd, ICU Messenger, Old
Illustrate, DBpowerAMP, Old

InstUf, Uf1033, Old
Intel, Intel 3D Scalability Toolkit, Old
Intel, Psis, Old
Intel, Indeo, Old
InterTrust, DocBox, Old

(The above five are also mysteries to me...)

Intuit, 2001 TurboTax For Windows, Old

Inverse, AccessRampServer, Old
Inverse, Inverse IP InSight, Old
Inverse, SharedQueue, Old
Inverse, AccessRamp, Old
Jbz25, UkjE17, Old

(The above five, again, are mysteries.)

Kephyr, Bazooka Adware And Spyware Scanner, Old
Kodak, Imaging, Old
Kodak, ImgView, Old
Lavasoft, AD-Aware, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, Mixer, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, CD Player, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, MIDI Player, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, Multi-Channel Audio Demo, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, AudioRack, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, MP3 Player, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, Activ E-Book, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, DestComp, Old
Local AppWizard-Generated Applications, Hpqptc08, Old
Macromedia, FlashPlayer, Old
Macromedia, Shockwave, Old
McAfee, Scan95, Old
McAfee, ScreenScan, Old
MetaStream, MetaStream3, Old
Mihove Feke, Mihov Gallery Creator, Old
Motive, Asst, Old
MozillaPlugins, @viewpoint.com/VMP, Old
MozillaPlugins, @videolan.org/vlc,version=0.7.1, Old
Netscape, Netscape Navigator, Old
NetZero, Inc., NetZero, Old
Nico Mak Computing, WinZip, Old

Oak Technology, Omsg, Old
Oak Technology, Afsinst, Old

(Oak Technology? Who are they and what do they do?)

PCI Audio Applications, MP3 Player, Old
PCI Audio Applications, CD Player, Old
PCI Audio Applications, MIDI Player, Old
PCI Audio Applications, Mixer, Old
PCI Audio Applications, AudioRack, Old
PCI Audio Applications, Surround, Old
PCI Audio Applications, Uninstall, Old
Pctel, HSPModem, Old
PepiMK Software, SpyBotSnD, Old
Pixami, Snapfish, Old
Pixami, Source Directory, Old
RealNetworks, Rnadmin, Old
RealNetworks, Update, Old
RealNetworks, RealPlayer, Old
RealNetworks, Preferences, Old
RealNetworks, RealMediaSDK, Old
RealNetworks, Visualizations, Old
RealNetworks, Msg, Old
RealNetworks, RealJukebox, Old
RealNetworks, RealSystemMP, Old
RealNetworks, Gemini, Old
RealNetworks, RealBuildEngine, Old
Roxio, RealJukeBox, Old
Scc, Viewer Technology, Old
Scc, QuickViewer, Old
Segasoft, Lose Your Marbles, Old
Silicon Integrated Systems Corp., SiS630/730 Multimedia Package, Old
Silicon Integrated Systems Corp., SiS AGP Driver, Old
Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation, SiS 7018 PCI Audio Driver, Old
Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation, SiS 900 PCI Lan Driver, Old
SiS, ReferCount, Old
SiS7018, Parameters11007, Old
SmartFTP, Display, Old
SmartFTP, Queue, Old
SmartFTP, Filter, Old
SmartFTP, Colors, Old
SmartFTP, Sounds, Old
SmartFTP, Network, Old
SmartFTP, ProxySettings, Old
SmartFTP, LocalView, Old
Soeperman Enterprises Ltd., HijackThis, Old
SurfWareLabs, AaronsWebVacuum, Old
Symantec, SubInstall, Old
Symantec, InstalledApps, Old
Symantec, SharedUsage, Old
Symantec, SharedDefs, Old
Symantec, Symevent, Old
Symantec, ScriptBlocking, Old
Symantec, LiveSubscribe, Old
Symantec, Norton Rescue, Old
Symantec, Shared Technology, Old
Symantec, Norton AntiVirus, Old
Tennyson Maxwell, Teleport Pro, Old

United Online, SrchStr, Old
VB And VBA Program Settings, NoteIt, Old

(Not sure what the above two are...)

Vdo, Multimedia, Old
VideoLAN, Vlc, Old

Visual Networks, Inc., IP InSight Agent Configuration Tool, Old
Visual Networks, Inc., Visual IP InSight, Old
Voice, VoiceText, Old

(Above three are suspect... What are they?)

Windows, Help, Old

Wise Solutions, Wise Installation System, Old
Woi, O/i, Old

(Above two also questionable...)

World Book, World Book 2002, Old

Xing Technology Corp., SharedDlls, Old

(Xing Tech? What's this?)

Yahoo, MailTo, Old
Yahoo, Ycust, Old
Yahoo, Companion, Old
Yahoo, YFriendsBar, Old
Yahoo, Pager, Old
Yahoo, YServer, Old
Yahoo, Audio Conferencing, Old

Zinf, Zinf V2.1, Old
Zinf, Zinf V2.2, Old

(and - finally - the last two are mysteries as well...)

Thanks for any help you might be able to offer in figuring out what some of these entries are and what they do.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

> (and - finally - the last two are mysteries as well...)


Zinf 2.2 supports fully customizable themes -- anyone with experience
in Photoshop/Gimp and HTML should be able to create their own Themes.
These themes are platform independent -- they will look exactly the same
on Windows as they will on Linux.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

....per Google anyhow


----------



## blackbart (May 19, 2004)

jnibori said:


> Zinf 2.2 supports fully customizable themes -- anyone with experience
> in Photoshop/Gimp and HTML should be able to create their own Themes.
> These themes are platform independent -- they will look exactly the same
> on Windows as they will on Linux.


Thanks for the info on this. I have no experience with Photoshop/Gimp or HTML, so I guess it's safe to say that this was loaded on the old hard drive by the original owner. Guess I'll just keep it on there in case I ever do learn 'em 

Anyone have any info on the other "questionable" entries?

Thanks.


----------



## blackbart (May 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

blackbart,

RegCleaner 4.3 has been considered a safe registry cleaner for some time.
Have used it for several years without any problems. After it has scanned the registry, as I'm sure you know, it creates a backup before it does the registry clean. You can restore registry changes made from the backup, should you have any problems after cleaning your registry.

Easiest way to use RegCleaner is to bring the program up>>click on tools>>click on registry cleanup>>click on do them all.

After the scan has completed and identified all the invalid entries which it has determined to be safe to remove>>click on select at top left of screen>>click on all>>click on remove selected.

After cleaning, reboot, check that all your programs are running fine, consider rescanning with RegCleaner a second time to see if it finds invalid entries it missed the first time.

In terms of what each of the specific programs/entries are or do, you are probably best to do a search, with your preferred search engine, entry by entry to establish what they do and if you want them.

Some of the RegCleaner 4.3 entries may be residual registry entries from programs or components of programs that were uninstalled from your computer already. Some of the entries like the entry for Spybot may be from an old version of the software and not very useful to you, so you may have to check into what versions the software you have currently installed. 

I think you will have to compare the RegCleaner entries against your Program Files and your ADD/Remove list to start narrowing down Programs that are still fully installed and then decide if you want to keep them and if the version that is still installed is still fully functional or worth keeping. It's probably going to take some time to sort through this and get to what you want to achieve.

Hope this helps


----------

